# Weekly Competition 2019-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R U2 F U2 F R U2
*2. *U' R2 F R' F2 U R2 U'
*3. *R' F' U2 F R U2 F U
*4. *R2 U2 F' R U' F2 R F'
*5. *U F2 R' F U' F R2 U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 B D2 F' D B L2 U L' D' U2 B L2 D
*2. *U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 L' F' L D' L' U R' B' F R'
*3. *D2 B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L B' F2 U2 R' B' U' L B
*4. *R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 U L F' L' R' B D2 L D' U2 B
*5. *D2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U' F' D' R U2 B' D R2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U Fw F U Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw' U2 L Fw2 L2 B L Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw U' L Rw' F' L Fw F2 Uw Fw' Rw' Fw R2 Uw' Rw' U B' Fw F2 Rw' B' Rw' Fw2
*2. *R' B2 D2 B' D2 R' U' Fw2 Uw' L2 R D' F U Rw' B Fw2 F2 R' Uw U F' Rw' R' B2 F2 R B2 Fw' F2 D' Uw2 R D' Rw' U' Rw2 D Uw' R'
*3. *L' D2 Uw B' U2 R' B Fw2 Uw' U2 L U2 L2 R2 B F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 U' R' D2 R2 Uw U Fw' L' D' F L' B' L2 D' U Fw2 F U2 R Uw2 F2
*4. *Uw' Rw2 Fw L' Rw Fw2 R' Fw' F2 L' Uw2 Rw' B2 Uw' Fw' F' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 U R2 B R' Uw' L Uw' B L2 Rw2 R D Uw B L' U
*5. *U' Rw2 R B' Fw F' Rw2 B Rw2 R B2 D2 Fw' Uw' U' B2 Uw Fw2 Uw U2 Fw D' R U' Rw F' U2 F2 Uw Fw D' B Fw2 R' U2 Rw' D R2 D2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Fw' F2 Uw L Fw' L' R U2 F2 Uw2 L' Lw' Dw F2 Dw2 Uw Lw' D' Uw2 Lw Rw' B' Bw Dw2 Lw' D2 F D2 L U' R Dw2 Uw B2 Bw' R' U2 Bw2 L2 Lw' R' B Dw2 Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 R2 D2 U2 Fw Lw2 Rw' Dw Fw2 L Dw' L Fw'
*2. *Dw B' Rw' F2 Lw B' Fw2 L' R U2 Bw' Lw2 F' L R' D U' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' D Dw' Uw Fw F' D U' R2 B2 Fw U L' Dw' B' U L2 B' Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw R' B Dw Rw U' Lw Uw U2 L2 D' Bw R2 D' Dw Rw Dw2 Bw' L'
*3. *D2 Rw R Dw2 F' L' R2 D' U2 L2 Fw2 D2 B Bw' F R' U2 Bw2 F2 D' L2 B F D2 Bw Dw F' Dw2 Uw U' Bw' Rw' D2 Dw2 F' Lw2 Dw' Bw' Uw F Rw R' Bw2 Lw Fw' D Uw2 Bw Rw Bw L' U' R2 Bw' F Uw R2 B' Rw2 Dw2
*4. *Dw F' Dw' L2 B2 F' L2 Bw D Dw2 U Bw2 Dw Uw' L' Uw U2 B2 Lw Fw' R F2 R' Fw2 Lw B2 Bw Dw2 U2 L' Uw' B R' U Lw' Uw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw D F' Uw2 Bw' L2 F Lw' Rw B2 Bw' Fw F' U L2 Lw Rw2 U2 Lw2 U2
*5. *Dw Lw' Fw L Rw' Bw Dw L2 Uw' Lw' B' L R' D Fw2 Lw Dw2 Uw' Fw' Lw' B D2 Bw Lw2 Bw' Fw D' Rw' B Lw2 D B D2 Uw Rw Dw' L Lw U2 Lw' Fw F L B D2 B' Dw2 Fw Dw' Bw Uw L D U Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 2L 3U2 L' 2L' 3U 2U2 L2 2L2 2R 2F' R D' 2F2 R 3U2 U' 2B' 3F D 3F 2L2 2R' 3U2 2F F' L' 3U' B2 2D2 2U' 3R' R' U2 3R' F2 L 2D2 U' 2L2 F2 2U' 2R2 R 3F 3U' L' R 2B' 3F' 3R2 D2 B2 2U L 2R2 2B' L' F 2U' 2L F2 L' 2L D 2U' L2 2R' 2U U
*2. *2B' 2D' 2F2 2L' 2U2 B 2D' 2B' 2U' 2R 2D 3F' R' U' 2L2 3R 2R' 2B' L' B 2R' B2 3F' R2 3U2 L 2L 2R2 D 2R B 2F' R 3F2 2L2 2B2 2F2 F' 2D2 2U' 2R2 D 2U2 B L2 2L2 2B F' L' 2F' F2 2L F2 L' B2 2F2 F' 2R 3U2 2F L F' 2D B' 2B' F' 2D2 L2 3F 2D2
*3. *2D' 3U2 F 2L' R B2 D2 F' 2L' 2F F 2U 2R' 2D' 3F' U' F 2D2 L' 2R' 3U 3F2 3R' 2R' U 2F2 2R' B2 F2 L2 3F2 3R 2B' 3F2 L2 B2 2B' 2F2 3U L2 F' 2U' B' 2B' F2 R F2 R2 3U 3F' L 3R' R2 2F R2 2D L D U2 2L' 3R 2U' 2B F L' B2 2B 2D2 2L2 3U2
*4. *L2 2D' 2U2 2B2 L' 2L2 B R' 2D' 3U2 L' D2 2R U2 2B2 2F' F2 2U' 2F' F 2R2 B2 D 2U U 3F' 2D 3U2 3F R' D2 U2 B2 L 2F' 2R B 3F F2 3U B' 2B' 2D2 2R R 2D' 3F2 D 2L2 3U' 3R2 2R F2 D' 3F' 2L' 2R 3F D U B' 2B 2U2 2R2 2B' 3F D 2U 2L2 3R
*5. *L 2B' D2 3U' L2 2R2 F 2L' 2D2 3U' U' F' 2L' 3U2 2L' 3R' 2R' R 2F' F' 3U 2U 2B 3F 2R 2U' 2F2 F' 2R2 U 2L 3R2 3U2 F2 2D 2F' F2 L2 3F2 2R' 2D U 2L2 2D U2 2R2 B2 2D' 2U2 U' 3R2 U 3R2 R B' F L' F' 2D2 B2 3U2 2U B2 R2 2F2 F' 2D' 3F' 3R 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 R 3B2 3U' L' 2R D 3D' 2L' 3U2 2U' 3L2 D L' 2B 2L2 R D2 3L' 3R2 3F2 3U' F2 3R2 3F2 3D 2L' 2U' L' 2R 2D' 3F 2D 3F2 F 2U' 2F' U2 3R' 3U' B' 3F 3U2 U 2L 3B2 L' 3D' 2F' 3R' B2 3L' R F2 3D' U 2L2 3L2 3F2 R 2B D 3U2 2U' 2R R 2F' L 2L' 2U 3R D 2U 2R' 2U2 U' 3L' B2 3F 3U2 3B2 3L' 3D2 3L 3R' 3B2 D2 2U2 3R' B 3U R U2 2B 3B2 3F R 3B' 2U2 3R2
*2. *3B2 2D2 3R' 3B' 2F F 3R' 3F F' 2D2 F2 2D2 2B L2 3R R' 3B2 2L 2U2 F' 2R' D2 3U U' R' 3F' R 3B 2F' 2U2 L2 3L' F2 2D' 2F 2U' 2R' R' 3U F' 2L 3R D' 2B' 3R 2F 3D' B' 2B' 3F2 3L2 3D' 2L B' 3B2 L 3U' 3F 2L F2 R' D' B2 3F 2F F2 R' 3U' L' 3L' 3B2 D' 2L' B 3L D 2B D2 2D' U' 3R' 2D 2U 3R 2B2 3B2 3R2 3D' 2F' F2 3U' 2U 3R D2 2D R' 3F' 3L F 2U'
*3. *2D2 3D 3U' 3R' 2F' D2 L2 B 3B' 3F' D' U' R 3B' L2 3B' 2F 3D2 2U L 3R2 3F L2 B 3F' 2L2 2B 3R' D R 2U2 3F2 2U' U' 2L2 2D' 3R2 R2 U2 L 3B2 3R' U 2F' 3D U B2 2B2 3U 2U' U2 B' 3L 3R 3F' L2 2B 3U2 2L' 2R U L2 B' 2F' 3R 2R2 B2 2R2 D2 3U2 2L2 3D' 2U 3F 3D2 3U2 3B F' 2D' 2B2 U2 B 3B 3F2 R' 2D' 3D2 L' 2F U' 2L2 3L R B' F 3D B 2R2 D 2B'
*4. *U' 3R 2R 2U R' D' 2B' 3D2 B2 F2 3D2 L' 2U 2R2 2B2 3F' L 3L' 3B 2L2 D2 3R2 3U 2U2 3F' U B 3F' 2F 3L2 3D 3U' 3F L2 2F2 3U2 2R2 3D2 3U' L2 2R 2D 3D' 2R 3U' B 3B' 3F F2 L' 3L' 3R' B2 R2 2B2 2U 2B2 3R B2 3B 3F2 3D2 3U2 B' 2L 2U 2R2 3B2 3U 2L2 3F 2U 2L' 3L2 R2 U2 3B R' D' 2D' R 3U 2F2 L' U' F' L2 2B 3R' 2U2 L F' 3U' 2B 3B' F2 L2 2D2 B 3L2
*5. *F' L' 2U 3F' D2 2D2 2U2 U 2R' D2 2D' 3U U2 2L2 2U 2R 3U' 3F D2 2U' 3F 3R' 2D2 2U2 3B2 2R' 2B' 2L' B2 2L B 2D2 2U' F2 2L' 3B' F R2 2D 2F2 3L2 3R B F 2L' 2B' D2 2B' F 2L' 3F' 2L 3R2 2D' 3L 2R' 3U 3R2 2B' 3L2 3B' 2F2 3U' 2R' R2 2D 3D' 2R' 3B 3F2 2F U2 3B2 2F2 2D 3R2 2B' F' 3D2 3U2 R' 3F L 3L 2B 2U2 U2 R' B2 D' 2D' L2 3F 3L' R' 3F' 3D2 3R' 2B' 3F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F R' U2 R' U' F U2 F' U'
*2. *R2 U F' U2 R U F2 U' F2
*3. *F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R' U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' B' L2 D U' B' U2 F L' U2 D B' L2 U' D2 B D' F Rw2 Uw'
*2. *R B2 U2 F2 D R' D2 U2 B R' U2 D' R' U2 L' F L2 R2 D2 Rw
*3. *L' B F2 U R' B R' F R U' D F L2 U L' F L2 U2 R2 F Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw' R U Fw2 L2 Rw R' D Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B' Rw' Fw' U2 L U L' F Rw2 B' D2 U' Rw D R2 D2 Uw2 B F Uw2 U2 L' D Fw' Rw' Fw' L Rw2
*2. *Rw2 R' Uw L2 R' U' F' D L' Uw' L Fw' Rw2 U Rw Uw' R' B L F D B' Fw U2 B' Fw F' U Fw2 Uw' Rw R' F' Uw2 F D2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 U
*3. *R2 Uw' U R2 D' R D Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 Rw2 F L' Rw' Fw' U' Fw' R2 U2 L2 Rw' R F2 D' Uw2 U' F' R' U Fw D' B2 D2 B' R Uw' L2 R' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Dw' U' F' L' R' Bw Lw2 U2 Fw R Bw' F R2 F' Dw U2 L' Rw R' D2 U R' B' Bw2 F' U2 Fw2 Rw' D' Dw2 Rw' R' D2 B2 D2 U' L' U2 R Bw' Dw' Bw Lw Fw' Lw D2 Uw U' Fw' U' B' Bw2 Lw' D B2 F' Lw Fw' F
*2. *Dw' U' Lw2 U2 Bw' U2 B2 R Uw L2 Rw2 Dw L Lw' Uw L2 Lw R' Bw2 Fw' L' Dw F' Rw2 R Fw' U' Rw Bw' R' D2 Uw' Fw' D2 Dw' Rw2 U2 Fw D Uw2 Fw' Uw L' Lw' Rw2 F L D' Rw D Rw Dw2 U2 R' F L2 D Dw2 Uw2 R
*3. *B' Bw' U L Dw U2 B Fw2 Lw Bw' Lw' R Dw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw' Uw' B2 Dw F2 Dw2 B' Dw' F Uw L Lw Rw B' Fw2 F R' Uw U' B2 Dw' Bw2 F2 Dw' L' Lw' Uw B2 Dw2 Uw2 U L U' L' R' Uw' U Bw R2 Dw2 B2 F Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B' 3U 2B U L2 3F' U' B' 3U U2 B' 2B 3F R' B' 2F' 2L' 2R2 2D' L' 2L' 3R R D2 L' 2B' L' 2L' D 2U2 2L B F2 2R 2B L' 3R R B U2 B' 2R2 2U F' L 3R2 B D 3F2 L2 2D B' D2 2B L' 3R' D 2B' 3R D2 3R 2F 2D' L 3U U 2L2 2B' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 D' R' 2F2 R2 D' B' 3F2 2D2 3U L2 3R' 3F 3D2 3F' 2D2 L' 3F2 2R' 2D 3D' L2 B 2D 2F' 3D2 R' B 2D2 B 2F2 3D 2U' B' 3U 3R 2U2 2R' 2U 3L2 3D 3B' 2F D' L' 3L' 3R2 3D' R D' B 2B 3B' 3R' 3U 2F2 L 2L 2R' R2 2D 3D2 U' 2F' 2U 3F' 2D' 2R2 3F 2D2 3R2 2D 2B 3B2 D2 U' 3R2 2R2 3U L2 2B' 3F L' 2R R' B' 2B' L R' D' B2 2U 3R B2 2F' F' 3U 2B2 3R 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R D' F2 B' R D2 L2 R' D2 F' L2 B R L2 B2 R F D' F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *B2 R2 D B R' U2 D2 L' U' L2 D' R' L2 D F' D' F D2 F D' Rw' Uw'
*3. *R' B L' R U' B2 D2 R' D L D L F R U F' B' R2 U' F' U Fw Uw
*4. *L U' D F U' F' L' D' L' U F' U' B2 L2 R' D' R L U' Fw Uw
*5. *B' F L' D' L U R D' L2 F2 B' D' F2 U R2 L2 B' R2 D2 Rw2
*6. *F2 B2 L F2 U R' B U2 R2 D' R B R' B2 F D' F U' D'
*7. *L B' D2 B2 L F2 L R' F' U R' U' R' F U2 D L' D R' U2 B' Rw Uw
*8. *R2 U2 D F' D2 R' U2 R F D' L B2 F R' L B2 R' U' R' Fw' Uw
*9. *R' F B2 L' B' R2 D L U' F2 B2 D2 L' F L D' R L D Rw' Uw2
*10. *U' L2 F B' D2 R D' R B2 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' U' D2 F2 R' Fw Uw'
*11. *R' U2 L' B' D2 F L2 U F L F2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' L' R D B U' Fw Uw'
*12. *F L' D2 R2 U' F' B' L2 U' L2 U F B' D2 F2 L U2 L R2 U' Fw' Uw
*13. *D' R2 D2 R2 L2 B R' D2 B L' D B D2 L F B U L' D B L Fw Uw
*14. *L' F U2 L2 F R' F U2 L2 F2 L' R' D B D' B' L2 B R2 U Rw2 Uw
*15. *B' R' B2 D U R U2 R U2 B F2 L R B R2 U F R' L' Fw Uw'
*16. *U D R L U B R' B' R' D2 R' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D' B' D L2 D B D2 R L' U2 D' R B2 F D' U F2 B2 U' D2 L Fw Uw2
*18. *F U F' L2 F' U D2 B L' U' D2 L U2 B' U2 L F U' B' R L Fw' Uw'
*19. *F2 L' U' D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B' F2 L R2 D2 L' B2 L D' F' Rw' Uw2
*20. *U R2 L' U L' U B' U' F2 B' U F L2 F2 D' R' L' U2 R' U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *D' R' U D2 L' D' R2 L2 U2 B' D' B' D2 R2 B' U F' D2 B L2 Uw'
*22. *F' D L2 D' R F' L R2 F D2 B2 L' R2 F2 U2 F2 L D F' U' R' Fw' Uw
*23. *U B D U' B2 R' U2 F' L' R U D R B' D L B2 D F Rw
*24. *R U B F2 L B L' R U2 R' F2 U' R' L U' L2 U' F2 R2 B U' Rw2 Uw2
*25. *U' F D' R U' L D B F L2 F2 U2 L F R2 F2 R U2 R Fw' Uw
*26. *D2 F' D' L2 B U B2 R2 B2 F2 L F R L B2 U' F' B2 U' B' Rw2 Uw
*27. *D2 L U' F2 U L2 D F R' D2 B2 U L' F' R2 L' B' R2 U D2 Rw2 Uw2
*28. *F' R2 L2 D2 L2 R D2 B F D2 F D R2 F2 L F2 R U2 D' R' Fw' Uw2
*29. *U' L' D' L D' F L' R' U' D' L B F L2 U2 D2 B' R' B' Rw' Uw'
*30. *L2 D' U B2 F R F2 L F2 L F' U B R2 F2 U' L' D' F R2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *U' L D2 B2 L' B U B2 U' B2 U2 F' D U F U2 F2 R' L' Fw Uw2
*32. *L' R U L2 B' U2 L2 R D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*33. *L' U' B D F2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 R D U F2 B2 L2 B' D' B' Rw' Uw
*34. *L2 U B2 D2 R L' D' L2 U2 R L' B' R D' L' F2 R' D B2 U' B Rw2 Uw'
*35. *R2 L U2 D R' D R2 D R2 L' B2 R' B U' D L D' L' R F2 Rw' Uw2
*36. *R2 D U2 L' U B2 L R U D B D U R' D' U F R B2 D R Fw' Uw'
*37. *D' L B U' L2 F2 D R2 B2 R L' D2 B' F' U' F2 B L2 U Rw' Uw'
*38. *B D' F' U' D2 F2 R' B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 U' R D' F2 R2 L' Fw Uw2
*39. *F R2 U2 R B2 R2 F' D' B' L R2 D U2 F L' U2 R2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*40. *R' B R F' U' F2 B R' F D F L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U D L B' F Rw2 Uw2
*41. *U' F2 B2 U B2 R2 L D U L2 R D2 B2 D' R' U' R2 D R Fw Uw2
*42. *F2 B2 L F L D2 B' U2 D2 R L U' L R F R U' D' L' F L' Fw Uw
*43. *R2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' L2 B U B L' F2 U F' R' F D R U' D2 F2
*44. *F' R' F' B' D' R B2 D' U2 L U B2 U' D B2 R' F D2 L F2 B Rw2 Uw
*45. *B' D F L2 U' F' R L D' L' F L' B L B' L D' B L' U B' Rw2 Uw
*46. *L' U' D2 F D2 F2 B2 R L' D' F2 U L D F U' R B L' Fw Uw
*47. *F' B' R B F' L R' F B' U R' D' B L' B D U' R2 U' R' F' Uw2
*48. *U' L F2 U2 D2 F' B2 L2 R U' F' L F' B2 L D' B2 U' R2 L B' Rw Uw2
*49. *F2 B U2 L2 F2 R U B L' F D2 F R2 F D' U R F' L F2 Rw Uw2
*50. *L F L2 F' L' R U F B' U F R U' L2 R' F' U2 D2 R' Fw Uw2
*51. *R L' D2 R' B2 L B2 R' F L2 F2 U L D2 R' D U' L' U L' U2 Fw Uw'
*52. *R' B R2 L2 B' R F' R' F2 R2 B L' D' R' L U2 D L' F U L2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *R2 B2 F2 U D L U F' U2 D' F' R' L' B' F2 U' L D R Fw' Uw
*54. *U' F' D' L2 B' U' B2 L2 U' B' U D' B2 U' F2 D U2 R' L F Rw Uw2
*55. *R2 F' B' L' B' L U F2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 U' L' U L2 D' F2 B' R' Uw2
*56. *B2 F L' U' F U2 B U D2 B L2 R2 B' R F' B L' D U2 Fw Uw'
*57. *R' D L' F B U' L2 U2 B F' L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 D2 L' F'
*58. *L B2 R F2 L R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' B2 U2 B D2 B' R' F D Fw' Uw'
*59. *R2 F U' R F2 U B R L' F' R' D2 U2 B L' R F L' B F Rw' Uw2
*60. *R D2 R2 U2 F2 D' F B D' F' B' L R U' D2 B2 D' L R' D L' Fw' Uw
*61. *U2 F R' L B2 U2 D2 R' L' D' B2 F D L' R2 D2 U R L2 U F Rw Uw2
*62. *L D U2 R' F2 U' B L2 B2 D' R D' U B' F' L R B' U' Fw' Uw'
*63. *B' R2 D' B R F2 L2 F' D2 B F L R U F2 D' L R F L Fw Uw
*64. *D2 R2 L2 F D' R2 F' R2 B2 R U L' F B D U R2 F U2 F B' Rw2 Uw'
*65. *F2 D L' D2 F R B D B2 D R' F2 B U F2 D B2 R' D2 Fw' Uw
*66. *D' U' R2 U2 F2 R B' R L2 F D' R U L R' B2 F2 R L2 U' D2 Rw Uw'
*67. *L F2 U2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' U L2 U2 F U' F2 R2 D R F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*68. *F' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D' L2 R2 F D' U2 B' D' U2 F' B U' F2 L' Fw' Uw2
*69. *L2 R2 U' B D2 F L2 D F B U2 D L' R' B' L U2 R' F' Rw2 Uw
*70. *R D' R L2 U F' R F B L F2 B' R B R B' R' U L F' Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 D L2 U B2 D B2 L2 U F2 L' U2 F' D B' D B2 R2 F' U
*2. *L' D B2 D2 B2 R' B2 U' F U2 F2 R U2 R F2 U2 D2 R F2 B2
*3. *F' B D2 R' F2 U' D' F U F L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 R
*4. *R2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 F D' B' R' D' U' L B2 D2 B2
*5. *F' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 U' L B' U R D2 U' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 U2 B2 R' U' R' F' U' B F2 L' B
*2. *B L2 B U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F' D' B U2 R' F' D2 L' R' U2 F2
*3. *U' L2 D L U B2 R D2 F R F2 R F2 D2 B2 R D2 R D2 L
*4. *B2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R U' L' D2 B U' R' B2 U' L'
*5. *R2 D U' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U F2 L2 B' L' B2 U2 L R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F L' D L R' F U F' L2 R2
*2. *F R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 D2 B R' U2 R' F' R2 D2 R D2 B U F
*3. *U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B R' U B2 R B' L2 U' L R2
*4. *B2 F U2 F U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 F' L' D2 F' L D2 B D' U' L2 F'
*5. *B2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' R' D B D2 U2 B' R' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F' U2 L' B U2 L R D' L2 F D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B' F2 R' U R2 U' L D2 F' R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 L' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' F R2 B2 D' L' D U2 L2 U' F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 R U' R' F R2 F' R U'
*3. *F L' U2 F2 U L' F' U' R F2 R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 U2
*4. *Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw R2 D' U' Rw F U R2 U' B Fw L' Fw2 L' R' Fw2 Rw' B2 F' Rw2 D' R Fw U2 Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 R' B2 D' B' Fw2 F2 Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U' F U' R' U
*3. *B R L2 D' L B' L D L D L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D'
*4. *Rw' F' L Rw R2 Uw F L B2 Fw' F D L D2 R' Uw2 B L2 B Fw2 Uw B' U' Fw L' D' U2 L2 U' Rw2 U B2 Fw' L F2 Rw2 F' L2 B' F2
*5. *D Uw L Rw B D' Fw Uw' L2 Fw' L2 Lw Rw2 B' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' Fw Uw Lw2 B' Dw Uw2 U Lw' F2 D' U2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw L' Fw Lw2 B' F' Uw2 B' Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw L Rw' R' Dw' F' R Bw' R2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F R F U' F'
*3. *U2 F L2 U2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U L2 B U L' U2 F' R2 D L'
*4. *Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' Rw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' B Fw' L2 U B2 R U2 B2 D Uw' L2 U' B' Uw' F2 Rw B' D B Rw' Uw U' L' D' U' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F' D2
*5. *Uw' U2 Lw' D2 Rw Dw Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 F2 Dw L' B Lw B2 D' Uw' U Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw F Rw' R' Bw Lw' B2 D U2 Bw D' Dw U2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 Bw' Uw2 U' F Dw' Uw Bw' R Bw' F' D Dw' Uw' Rw' F D' Dw2 Fw2 D2 Bw L' Lw2
*6. *2U2 L' 2R R' 2B 2R2 2D 3U 3F F' 2L2 3U' U' 3R F 2L' D2 2D 2U' 2B L2 2L' 3R' 2D' U 3F 2D2 B' 2L2 2R2 F2 D 2D2 3U2 2L' 2D2 2L' 3R' 2R R2 2U B2 F U 3R D2 B 3U2 3R2 2F 2U2 B 3F2 2U' 3F' 2L' 3R' 2R2 D' B 3F2 2D2 3R' U2 3R' 2R R' 3U 2L 3R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F' U R U2 R F2 U
*3. *B2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L F U' B L B' D U2 F'
*4. *R' D2 L Uw' R Fw' Rw2 F' Uw' U2 R' F2 U F Uw2 L Fw' L' Rw R Fw F' D Uw Rw R Fw' L' U Fw L' R' U F Rw R' U Fw' L2 Rw2
*5. *L' F' L2 Lw2 D2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 R Fw' Lw Dw F Uw U' B R F Lw' R' Uw Rw' Bw' L2 Lw2 D' Uw2 L' Rw2 R B2 Rw2 B F' U2 B Fw2 Lw2 R D' B2 Bw2 D2 R' U' Bw L2 R Bw' Rw2 B' Bw' L2 B' Fw' F2 D' R2 Fw Lw
*6. *3F' R2 2U' U' 2B2 U F2 R2 B2 F D 2D2 3U' 2U' 2B' 2F' R2 3U' U2 3R2 B 2B' 2F L' 2R' 2D2 B 2B 3R 3U2 R2 D U2 2L' 3U' L' 2F F2 3R F' 2R 2D 2B' R2 2B 2U' B' 2F' 2U2 2L' 3R2 B2 3F 2D2 L' 3F' 3R2 R2 2U2 L' 3F' U2 3F 2L' D2 2D' 2B2 2R B 3U
*7. *2U2 3F F 2D2 U2 R 3B2 2F' 3U' 2R2 2U 2L 3L' 2F' 2D 3F 2L 3L' 3F 2F2 2D2 2F' 3R' 2R F2 3R2 B 3F D' 2U 2B2 2L2 3R' 3D' B2 2B' F' L2 2L' 3L' 2F' U2 2L U2 2B' L2 3F2 L 3U 2U 2B' 3B' 3F F' R D' 2B' L2 3F' 2R' 2U' B' 2B F2 3R' 2D' 3U F' 3L2 2U U2 2R2 3B2 2U' 2B' D U' 2L2 3D 3U' U2 2F' 2L' 3L' 3R2 D' 2D' 2U 3R 3B2 U' 2F 3L' 3R2 3B2 U2 3B D2 3D2 3U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR5- DL0+ UL3+ U3+ R5- D4+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U5+ R3- D2- L1- ALL4+ UR 
*2. *UR2- DR1+ DL2- UL2- U1+ R2+ D4- L1- ALL5- y2 U4- R5+ D4- L5- ALL2- UR DR UL 
*3. *UR0+ DR3+ DL6+ UL5- U3- R4- D6+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U1- R1+ D1- L2- ALL3- UR DL 
*4. *UR1- DR2+ DL2+ UL5- U4- R3- D5- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R1- D1+ L1+ ALL1+ DR UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR4- DL2- UL3- U3- R4+ D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U3- R5- D3+ L4+ ALL3- UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R B' U B L R' l' r' u'
*2. *U' L' U' L R' U' L' B r' b' u
*3. *L' U' R' U' L B' L U' l r u'
*4. *U' R L U' B' L U l r b' u
*5. *U L B R' L' U' L' R l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1)
*2. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (1, 2) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -2)
*5. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U' B' R' L' R' B' U L B
*2. *R B L B' R L R L' R' L B'
*3. *B L R B' R B' R U' L' U' B'
*4. *U R B U L' U' L' U L B L
*5. *U B R L' R B R B U L' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' R2 U' F' U2 F R' U R' U2
*3. *D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F' D2 R2 F U2 L' U L D L B' F L D2 B'
*4. *D U2 B' F D' Uw U L R' Uw2 Rw D' Uw2 R2 D F2 Rw2 D B' F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B2 D Rw2 D' U2 R' Uw F L2 D2 Fw' D' Rw B' Fw L
*5. *L2 Bw Lw Rw2 R' U' Fw Lw2 U R D Dw' Uw2 U2 R B D Dw F' L Uw R2 Uw Rw' D2 Dw Lw Bw L' B Bw Uw' U L R B2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Lw B2 Fw D' Lw U' Fw' D' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 U' Lw D Dw Uw' Bw2 U' Rw F2
*OH. *B2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' R D' R' B2 F2 D F' R' B2 R'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR3+ DL5- UL5- U4+ R6+ D3- L3+ ALL1- y2 U2- R4+ D6+ L5- ALL0+ UR DR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R U B' U' R' B' U' l' r u
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1)
*Skewb. *B R U' B' R' L' U' R' U' R' B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f F r' R' B' L' l' f' r R' B' L' R B' F' L' B'
*2. *b' B b f' F R' r f F' L' B' L F' L B' R'
*3. *l r b B R b r L R B R' F' R' B' L F L
*4. *R b' l' L l' r' F' L' B' L' B' F' L' F L'
*5. *l L' r b l' B' R B F' L' R' B L' B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw Lw U' Lw' R B Rw' Bw' U' L Lw Uw Bw Lw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' Lw' l b'
*2. *Lw' B Uw' Lw U R Lw Rw U B Uw' Rw Uw' Lw Bw Rw' Lw Rw u l r
*3. *Bw Uw R' Uw' Rw' U' L' Bw Lw R B' Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Uw u l' r' b
*4. *Lw' B Uw' Lw' U' L R' Lw' Uw R B Uw Rw' Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Uw' u l r' b
*5. *Lw L Rw' R B Uw Rw U B Lw R' Uw' Rw' Lw Rw' Bw Rw Uw Lw' l r' b


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry to be late on this again this week.

Results for week 48: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(158)
1.  1.32 Varun Mohanraj
2.  1.45 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.53 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.80 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.88 ExultantCarn
6.  1.89 Angry_Mob
7.  2.00 Sean Hartman
8.  2.05 OriginalUsername
9.  2.13 Nutybaconator
10.  2.24 turtwig
11.  2.37 JackPfeifer
12.  2.41 Kylegadj
13.  2.47 CubicOreo
14.  2.51 jancsi02
15.  2.52 TipsterTrickster
16.  2.54 [email protected]
17.  2.58 Cuber2113
18.  2.61 Luke Garrett
19.  2.66 riz3ndrr
20.  2.72 2017LAMB06
21.  2.90 Kerry_Creech
22.  2.95 smackbadatskewb
23.  2.96 tJardigradHe
24.  2.98 cuberkid10
25.  3.06 Jami Viljanen
26.  3.08 BradyCubes08
27.  3.11 Michał Krasowski
28.  3.12 Jscuber
29.  3.15 Trig0n
29.  3.15 mihnea3000
31.  3.17 typo56
31.  3.17 wuque man
33.  3.19 AidanNoogie
34.  3.21 NewoMinx
35.  3.23 remopihel
36.  3.26 CubingwithChris
37.  3.28 asacuber
38.  3.30 milo black
39.  3.37 Dream Cubing
40.  3.38 boroc226han
41.  3.40 Deadloxz
42.  3.41 Ontricus
42.  3.41 Nicos
44.  3.42 Clément B.
45.  3.44 Torch
46.  3.45 DGCubes
47.  3.49 BraydenTheCuber
48.  3.51 trav1
48.  3.51 Shadowjockey
50.  3.53 cubingpatrol
50.  3.53 eyeball321
52.  3.57 hollower147
52.  3.57 SpiFunTastic
54.  3.58 Manatee 10235
55.  3.62 Andrew_Rizo
56.  3.65 MrKuba600
57.  3.66 VJW
58.  3.73 V.Kochergin
59.  3.74 MCuber
60.  3.77 NoProblemCubing
61.  3.80 Liam Wadek
61.  3.80 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  3.85 G2013
64.  3.89 Michael DeLaRosa
65.  3.91 Logan
66.  3.92 d2polld
67.  3.95 jackeyguy
68.  3.97 Sub1Hour
69.  4.02 jvier
70.  4.03 BradenTheMagician
71.  4.06 Lennonade10
71.  4.06 Dylan Swarts
73.  4.09 bennettstouder
74.  4.13 dollarstorecubes
74.  4.13 Coinman_
76.  4.19 ThatLucas
77.  4.22 Henry Lipka
78.  4.24 VIBE_ZT
79.  4.29 fun at the joy
80.  4.31 Fred Lang
81.  4.34 JoXCuber
82.  4.36 1234
83.  4.37 Rollercoasterben
84.  4.38 MattP98
85.  4.42 Matthew d
86.  4.45 skewby_cuber
86.  4.45 RapsinSix
88.  4.46 abhijat
88.  4.46 BleachedTurtle
90.  4.50 oliver sitja sichel
90.  4.50 Ian Pang
92.  4.51 weatherman223
93.  4.57 JakeKlassen
94.  4.58 DesertWolf
95.  4.59 Kit Clement
96.  4.64 Alpha cuber
97.  4.67 Underwatercuber
98.  4.69 Jmuncuber
99.  4.70 Natanael
100.  4.75 ARandomCuber
101.  4.80 tavery343
102.  4.84 buzzteam4
102.  4.84 Koen van Aller
104.  4.85 Immolated-Marmoset
105.  4.87 wearephamily1719
106.  4.88 Aadil- ali
107.  4.92 HooverCuber
108.  4.97 topppits
109.  4.99 Glomnipotent
110.  5.01 Parke187
110.  5.01 swankfukinc
112.  5.10 Billybong378
113.  5.11 Yeeting Cuber
114.  5.12 brad711
115.  5.14 Pratyush Manas
116.  5.15 TheCubingAddict980
117.  5.27 Axel Lönnstedt
118.  5.39 Caleb Arnette
119.  5.52 abunickabhi
120.  5.55 Infraredlizards
121.  5.63 ostrich001
122.  5.66 Thelegend12
123.  5.69 zhata
124.  5.75 LoiteringCuber
125.  5.84 John Benwell
126.  5.88 BenChristman1
127.  5.91 SkateboardSam
128.  5.94 qT Tp
129.  6.10 [email protected]
130.  6.16 pizzacrust
130.  6.16 Petri Krzywacki
132.  6.22 Comvat
133.  6.42 mhcubergamer
134.  6.50 Alea
135.  6.51 ichcubegern
136.  6.53 RandomPerson84
136.  6.53 PingPongCuber
138.  6.57 MarixPix
139.  6.58 markdlei
140.  6.59 ngmh
140.  6.59 martito101
142.  6.68 CaptainCuber
143.  6.73 [email protected]
144.  6.99 ZZ'er
145.  7.42 YoAkshYo
146.  7.59 Professor Cubic-Cuber
147.  8.58 CubiBubi
148.  8.69 Mike Hughey
149.  8.74 capcubeing
150.  9.00 isaac23
151.  9.42 One Wheel
152.  9.47 Nathanael Robertson
153.  9.56 sporteisvogel
154.  10.03 DarkSavage
155.  10.55 CodingCuber
156.  12.33 Jacck
157.  13.59 MatsBergsten
158.  16.85 Jennswans


*3x3x3*(195)
1.  6.94 Luke Garrett
2.  7.11 dat1asiandude
3.  7.17 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  7.24 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.57 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.70 Zeke Mackay
7.  7.79 tJardigradHe
8.  7.84 CubingwithChris
9.  7.91 OriginalUsername
10.  7.92 Cuber2113
11.  8.20 cuberkid10
12.  8.36 Sean Hartman
13.  8.40 JackPfeifer
13.  8.40 ExultantCarn
15.  8.61 jancsi02
16.  8.69 AidanNoogie
17.  8.70 Jscuber
18.  8.71 Kerry_Creech
19.  8.75 Manatee 10235
20.  8.79 ichcubegern
21.  8.84 Lennonade10
22.  8.89 thecubingwizard
23.  9.06 milo black
24.  9.25 wuque man
25.  9.29 Shadowjockey
26.  9.31 zhata
26.  9.31 boroc226han
28.  9.34 1234
29.  9.36 Toothcraver55
30.  9.54 asacuber
30.  9.54 MichaelNielsen
32.  9.63 mihnea3000
33.  9.65 CorwinCubes
34.  9.66 NewoMinx
35.  9.71 BradyCubes08
36.  9.74 [email protected]
37.  9.77 Michał Krasowski
38.  9.90 Ontricus
39.  9.93 TipsterTrickster
40.  10.07 Nutybaconator
41.  10.33 cubingpatrol
42.  10.35 MartinN13
43.  10.40 Dream Cubing
44.  10.47 parkertrager
45.  10.53 2017LAMB06
46.  10.60 G2013
46.  10.60 smackbadatskewb
48.  10.65 MrKuba600
49.  10.73 Torch
50.  10.80 DGCubes
51.  10.85 Keenan Johnson
51.  10.85 JoXCuber
53.  10.87 Clément B.
54.  11.00 Logan
55.  11.05 MCuber
56.  11.12 riz3ndrr
57.  11.13 NoProblemCubing
58.  11.20 xpoes
59.  11.25 jackeyguy
60.  11.32 GenTheThief
61.  11.33 BradenTheMagician
62.  11.42 fun at the joy
63.  11.47 jvier
64.  11.53 Nicos
65.  11.54 Ian Pang
66.  11.56 Kylegadj
67.  11.57 dollarstorecubes
68.  11.59 typo56
69.  11.64 abunickabhi
69.  11.64 CubicOreo
69.  11.64 Dylan Swarts
72.  11.75 Michael DeLaRosa
73.  11.81 weatherman223
74.  11.90 Axel Lönnstedt
75.  11.97 jake.levine
76.  11.99 Glomnipotent
77.  12.08 d2polld
78.  12.12 VJW
79.  12.18 Cuz Red
80.  12.26 RapsinSix
80.  12.26 Henry Lipka
82.  12.29 Sub1Hour
83.  12.31 ARandomCuber
84.  12.45 remopihel
85.  12.56 V.Kochergin
86.  12.59 Jami Viljanen
86.  12.59 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  12.63 abhijat
89.  12.69 Natanael
90.  12.71 trav1
91.  12.73 RandomPerson84
92.  12.84 Fred Lang
93.  12.85 20luky3
94.  12.94 skewby_cuber
95.  12.96 João Vinicius
96.  12.99 Liam Wadek
97.  13.05 speedcube.insta
98.  13.13 MattP98
99.  13.15 ostrich001
100.  13.21 TheNoobCuber
101.  13.24 SpiFunTastic
102.  13.28 buzzteam4
103.  13.37 sigalig
104.  13.45 ThatLucas
105.  13.54 Rollercoasterben
106.  13.56 brad711
107.  13.71 Cooki348
108.  13.80 MarixPix
109.  13.85 Trig0n
110.  13.86 xyzzy
110.  13.86 KingCanyon
112.  13.88 Parke187
113.  13.89 eyeball321
114.  13.97 Underwatercuber
115.  14.04 TheCubingAddict980
116.  14.14 Angry_Mob
117.  14.19 Andrew_Rizo
118.  14.24 RyanP12
119.  14.38 Koen van Aller
120.  14.43 Alpha cuber
121.  14.45 YoAkshYo
122.  14.59 Jmuncuber
123.  14.68 colegemuth
124.  14.74 SpeedCubeReview
125.  14.82 Kit Clement
126.  15.05 ican97
127.  15.12 BleachedTurtle
128.  15.22 SkateboardSam
129.  15.38 epride17
130.  15.55 topppits
131.  15.61 Immolated-Marmoset
132.  15.62 TheKravCuber
133.  15.66 Jaycubes
134.  15.86 oliver sitja sichel
134.  15.86 Bogdan
134.  15.86 thatkid
137.  15.88 Billybong378
138.  15.89 revaldoah
139.  15.92 Infraredlizards
140.  15.98 Lvl9001Wizard
141.  16.08 swankfukinc
142.  16.18 pizzacrust
143.  16.25 tavery343
144.  16.26 DesertWolf
145.  16.51 Caleb Arnette
146.  16.55 LoiteringCuber
147.  16.56 Aadil- ali
148.  16.68 Alea
149.  16.81 InlandEmpireCuber
150.  16.83 Matthew d
151.  17.04 ngmh
152.  17.13 jack[email protected]
153.  17.27 John Benwell
154.  17.54 VIBE_ZT
155.  17.71 BraydenTheCuber
156.  17.81 bennettstouder
157.  18.46 qT Tp
158.  18.60 mhcubergamer
159.  19.16 Deadloxz
160.  19.18 CaptainCuber
161.  19.19 UnknownCanvas
162.  19.56 Petri Krzywacki
163.  19.57 Ghost Cuber
164.  19.82 PingPongCuber
165.  20.72 markdlei
166.  20.89 Mike Hughey
167.  21.11 MarkA64
168.  21.40 Comvat
169.  21.44 HooverCuber
170.  21.84 BenChristman1
171.  22.93 ZZ'er
172.  23.03 Thelegend12
173.  23.46 gangsta_gingerdoggo
174.  23.61 [email protected]
175.  24.18 PetrusQuber
176.  24.22 DarkSavage
177.  24.24 martito101
178.  24.86 Professor Cubic-Cuber
179.  25.62 freshcuber.de
180.  25.74 One Wheel
181.  25.99 Yeeting Cuber
182.  26.07 sporteisvogel
183.  26.87 CodingCuber
184.  26.96 Pratyush Manas
185.  26.97 CubiBubi
186.  28.83 capcubeing
187.  28.92 Nathanael Robertson
188.  29.53 wearephamily1719
189.  32.08 Jacck
190.  33.67 hollower147
191.  33.95 MatsBergsten
192.  36.76 isaac23
193.  38.40 MEF227
194.  40.18 TJSteel
195.  46.29 Greycube


*4x4x4*(122)
1.  28.79 dat1asiandude
2.  30.02 cuberkid10
3.  31.24 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  32.49 tJardigradHe
5.  33.10 Khairur Rachim
6.  33.50 JackPfeifer
7.  33.67 G2013
8.  33.79 thecubingwizard
9.  33.95 Sean Hartman
10.  34.07 Manatee 10235
11.  34.44 ichcubegern
12.  34.78 OriginalUsername
13.  35.77 Shadowjockey
14.  36.38 NewoMinx
15.  36.83 Cheng
16.  37.63 AidanNoogie
17.  37.79 wuque man
18.  37.97 JoXCuber
19.  38.13 Dream Cubing
20.  38.18 MrKuba600
21.  39.19 boroc226han
22.  39.90 Jscuber
23.  40.61 Torch
24.  40.66 MichaelNielsen
25.  41.03 milo black
26.  41.42 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  41.57 asacuber
28.  41.78 Ontricus
29.  41.86 Lennonade10
30.  41.90 TipsterTrickster
31.  42.16 jake.levine
32.  42.21 Luke Garrett
33.  42.33 typo56
34.  42.73 riz3ndrr
35.  43.08 cubingpatrol
36.  43.17 turtwig
37.  43.25 Clément B.
38.  43.58 CubicOreo
39.  44.26 BradenTheMagician
40.  44.48 CubingwithChris
41.  44.84 BradyCubes08
42.  45.03 ostrich001
43.  45.58 jackeyguy
44.  45.60 DGCubes
45.  46.01 Nutybaconator
46.  46.23 20luky3
47.  46.35 abhijat
48.  46.49 abunickabhi
49.  46.64 xyzzy
50.  46.77 dollarstorecubes
51.  46.95 V.Kochergin
52.  46.97 trav1
53.  47.02 TheNoobCuber
54.  47.80 MattP98
55.  48.14 Axel Lönnstedt
56.  48.29 fun at the joy
57.  48.32 Fred Lang
58.  49.86 Keenan Johnson
59.  50.01 Logan
60.  50.16 zhata
61.  50.21 jvier
62.  50.84 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  51.53 RandomPerson84
64.  52.84 Liam Wadek
65.  53.06 MarixPix
66.  53.12 1234
67.  53.62 BleachedTurtle
68.  53.64 swankfukinc
69.  53.95 Sub1Hour
70.  53.99 Dylan Swarts
71.  54.42 John Benwell
72.  55.23 Henry Lipka
73.  55.36 buzzteam4
74.  55.44 remopihel
75.  55.98 smackbadatskewb
76.  56.16 ARandomCuber
77.  56.62 Glomnipotent
78.  57.17 [email protected]
79.  57.39 skewby_cuber
80.  57.51 LoiteringCuber
81.  58.05 Rollercoasterben
82.  58.27 d2polld
83.  58.28 weatherman223
84.  58.64 Natanael
85.  59.02 Angry_Mob
86.  59.15 xpoes
87.  59.55 RapsinSix
88.  59.58 Parke187
89.  59.96 tavery343
90.  1:00.36 brad711
91.  1:01.05 Alea
92.  1:01.49 topppits
93.  1:02.98 VIBE_ZT
94.  1:03.10 bennettstouder
95.  1:05.77 Koen van Aller
96.  1:07.06 CaptainCuber
97.  1:08.86 eyeball321
98.  1:09.72 qT Tp
99.  1:11.55 pizzacrust
100.  1:13.73 ngmh
101.  1:15.18 Petri Krzywacki
102.  1:16.98 TheKravCuber
103.  1:18.57 PingPongCuber
104.  1:18.69 Matthew d
105.  1:18.88 One Wheel
106.  1:20.57 Alpha cuber
107.  1:23.74 Comvat
108.  1:27.53 Thelegend12
109.  1:35.76 BraydenTheCuber
110.  1:39.19 markdlei
111.  1:39.95 Mike Hughey
112.  1:40.09 BenChristman1
113.  1:43.92 sporteisvogel
114.  1:48.34 wearephamily1719
115.  2:00.24 Yeeting Cuber
116.  2:02.76 Jacck
117.  2:05.67 gangsta_gingerdoggo
118.  2:07.85 mhcubergamer
119.  2:15.01 MatsBergsten
120.  2:19.11 Professor Cubic-Cuber
121.  3:15.06 hollower147
122.  DNF isaac23


*5x5x5*(92)
1.  55.81 jancsi02
2.  57.33 Jscuber
3.  59.06 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:00.14 cuberkid10
5.  1:00.59 Manatee 10235
6.  1:01.25 Dream Cubing
7.  1:01.40 ichcubegern
8.  1:01.63 Varun Mohanraj
9.  1:05.54 OriginalUsername
10.  1:07.41 Shadowjockey
11.  1:07.91 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:08.32 Torch
13.  1:10.37 wuque man
14.  1:11.05 MrKuba600
15.  1:12.07 Michał Krasowski
16.  1:13.91 NewoMinx
17.  1:14.67 Luke Garrett
18.  1:15.17 G2013
19.  1:15.38 Kerry_Creech
20.  1:16.45 Keroma12
21.  1:17.06 milo black
22.  1:17.47 ostrich001
23.  1:18.13 TipsterTrickster
24.  1:18.24 DGCubes
25.  1:19.45 abunickabhi
26.  1:19.68 Coinman_
27.  1:19.86 Cheng
28.  1:21.49 dollarstorecubes
29.  1:22.77 Clément B.
30.  1:23.00 jake.levine
31.  1:24.44 V.Kochergin
32.  1:25.45 fun at the joy
33.  1:26.60 BradyCubes08
34.  1:27.15 riz3ndrr
35.  1:28.54 boroc226han
36.  1:30.35 BradenTheMagician
37.  1:30.52 Ontricus
38.  1:31.10 CubicOreo
39.  1:31.61 trav1
40.  1:31.78 Keenan Johnson
41.  1:31.97 Sub1Hour
42.  1:32.70 Henry Lipka
43.  1:32.82 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  1:33.61 Fred Lang
45.  1:35.26 Dylan Swarts
46.  1:37.71 Chris Van Der Brink
47.  1:38.44 colegemuth
48.  1:38.62 cubingpatrol
49.  1:38.77 MattP98
50.  1:39.72 ARandomCuber
51.  1:41.55 Kit Clement
51.  1:41.55 MarixPix
53.  1:43.53 Logan
54.  1:43.68 1234
55.  1:44.80 remopihel
56.  1:45.09 thatkid
57.  1:47.23 20luky3
58.  1:47.95 jvier
59.  1:48.91 swankfukinc
60.  1:49.81 Alea
61.  1:50.09 brad711
62.  1:52.25 Liam Wadek
63.  1:52.74 Rollercoasterben
64.  1:52.82 CaptainCuber
65.  1:55.59 VIBE_ZT
66.  1:56.68 CorwinCubes
67.  1:58.35 RandomPerson84
68.  1:58.47 UnknownCanvas
69.  2:00.70 GenTheThief
70.  2:01.53 topppits
71.  2:03.28 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  2:07.16 abhijat
73.  2:15.25 weatherman223
74.  2:15.54 Parke187
75.  2:17.91 RapsinSix
76.  2:24.93 Mike Hughey
77.  2:25.99 One Wheel
78.  2:28.80 Koen van Aller
79.  2:34.22 Petri Krzywacki
80.  2:34.23 pizzacrust
81.  2:40.69 qT Tp
82.  3:02.26 ngmh
83.  3:09.68 BraydenTheCuber
84.  3:16.75 Thelegend12
85.  3:17.38 Matthew d
86.  3:19.46 BenChristman1
87.  3:26.69 sporteisvogel
88.  3:43.28 MatsBergsten
89.  3:54.63 Pratyush Manas
90.  4:54.30 wearephamily1719
91.  5:50.95 Yeeting Cuber
92.  6:49.96 hollower147


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:41.28 Dream Cubing
2.  1:53.30 Jscuber
3.  1:56.18 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:56.26 Sean Hartman
5.  1:56.55 cuberkid10
6.  2:03.74 ichcubegern
7.  2:09.18 OriginalUsername
8.  2:18.12 wuque man
9.  2:27.42 ostrich001
10.  2:27.71 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:33.38 xyzzy
12.  2:39.27 milo black
13.  2:40.31 Keroma12
14.  2:43.20 Manatee 10235
15.  2:44.64 abunickabhi
16.  2:46.18 Sub1Hour
17.  2:58.41 Clément B.
18.  2:58.81 fun at the joy
19.  3:03.44 Henry Lipka
20.  3:17.89 Fred Lang
21.  3:20.31 Ontricus
22.  3:31.72 swankfukinc
23.  4:28.51 One Wheel
24.  7:02.52 sporteisvogel
25.  7:24.74 MatsBergsten
26.  7:49.67 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF NewoMinx
27.  DNF DGCubes
27.  DNF riz3ndrr
27.  DNF VIBE_ZT
27.  DNF PingPongCuber


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:29.17 Dream Cubing
2.  2:30.82 jancsi02
3.  2:32.15 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:46.53 ichcubegern
5.  2:59.66 Jscuber
6.  3:10.52 OriginalUsername
7.  3:38.16 Keroma12
8.  3:51.84 Kerry_Creech
9.  4:06.66 Sub1Hour
10.  4:06.92 dollarstorecubes
11.  4:35.47 Clément B.
12.  4:41.99 Fred Lang
13.  4:58.43 fun at the joy
14.  5:09.81 swankfukinc
15.  6:00.20 Alea
16.  6:30.62 One Wheel
17.  7:52.79 qT Tp
18.  13:27.90 BraydenTheCuber
19.  DNF Rollercoasterben
19.  DNF pizzacrust
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(53)
1.  5.32 Khairur Rachim
2.  6.12 asacuber
3.  8.10 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  8.31 ExultantCarn
5.  8.49 Andrew_Rizo
6.  8.56 OriginalUsername
7.  10.85 TipsterTrickster
8.  10.95 ichcubegern
9.  11.79 G2013
10.  12.13 Trig0n
11.  12.16 MichaelNielsen
12.  12.88 isaac23
13.  12.98 abunickabhi
14.  13.99 riz3ndrr
15.  14.21 smackbadatskewb
16.  14.30 Sean Hartman
17.  14.98 Nicos
18.  16.43 Ontricus
19.  17.29 Dream Cubing
20.  19.52 Torch
21.  21.28 Logan
22.  21.54 milo black
23.  22.04 qT Tp
24.  22.11 Nutybaconator
25.  22.44 cuberkid10
26.  23.39 Mike Hughey
27.  23.57 skewby_cuber
28.  24.55 fun at the joy
29.  24.67 Clément B.
30.  25.53 Fred Lang
31.  25.94 MatsBergsten
32.  26.88 Kit Clement
33.  29.54 Immolated-Marmoset
34.  29.80 Billybong378
35.  30.59 Natanael
36.  31.77 Jami Viljanen
37.  32.15 [email protected]
38.  35.23 Manatee 10235
39.  37.02 Axel Lönnstedt
40.  37.55 dollarstorecubes
41.  39.44 RandomPerson84
42.  41.92 Jacck
43.  42.51 wuque man
44.  53.33 ngmh
45.  58.29 Alpha cuber
46.  1:00.39 zhata
47.  1:03.20 Matthew d
48.  1:10.84 Koen van Aller
49.  1:12.01 hollower147
50.  1:12.54 PingPongCuber
51.  1:13.88 Henry Lipka
52.  2:19.84 DarkSavage
53.  DNF jancsi02


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  15.95 JakeKlassen
2.  18.17 jakgun0130
3.  19.50 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  20.75 sigalig
5.  24.62 G2013
6.  26.16 ican97
7.  26.32 daniel678
8.  30.99 abunickabhi
9.  33.48 typo56
10.  42.52 Lennonade10
11.  43.63 Sean Hartman
12.  43.78 Dylan Swarts
13.  45.93 Nicos
14.  50.46 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  59.12 Kit Clement
16.  1:01.19 revaldoah
17.  1:04.79 Ontricus
18.  1:05.54 Cuberstache
19.  1:17.88 MatsBergsten
20.  1:29.41 TipsterTrickster
21.  1:29.90 Clément B.
22.  1:34.41 Dream Cubing
23.  1:34.60 fun at the joy
24.  1:44.58 Logan
25.  1:47.96 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:50.06 Khairur Rachim
27.  1:54.87 Torch
28.  2:04.34 ichcubegern
29.  2:06.10 elimescube
30.  2:06.51 BradyCubes08
31.  2:10.90 thatkid
32.  2:22.18 Jami Viljanen
33.  3:06.07 Jacck
34.  3:33.57 zhata
35.  8:35.47 PingPongCuber
36.  DNF DarkSavage


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  4:41.45 Sean Hartman
2.  6:15.77 Clément B.
3.  6:37.44 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  9:31.84 Jacck
5.  10:48.00 MattP98
6.  52:10.34 PingPongCuber
7.  DNF typo56
7.  DNF BradyCubes08
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts
7.  DNF leudcfa
7.  DNF Nicos
7.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  13:16.88 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Sean Hartman
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF Nicos

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Nicos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Dylan Swarts
1.  DNF Nicos

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  21/26 55:07 Keroma12
2.  11/15 60:00 M O
3.  6/7 16:17 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  6/7 34:33 MatsBergsten
5.  12/20 46:30 Dylan Swarts
6.  4/5 18:58 Jacck
7.  9/15 58:55 Cuberstache
8.  2/2 6:22 dollarstorecubes
9.  4/6 48:55 BradyCubes08
10.  3/5 32:03 Natanael
11.  3/6 51:21 epride17
12.  1/3 14:09 João Vinicius
12.  1/4 16:45 Nutybaconator
12.  11/23 60:00 Sean Hartman
12.  0/2  PingPongCuber
12.  3/17 60:00 MattP98
12.  12/25 1:20 Mikikajek


*3x3x3 one-handed*(125)
1.  10.93 parkertrager
2.  11.10 Cuber2113
3.  12.24 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  12.43 Khairur Rachim
5.  13.75 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  13.78 Luke Garrett
7.  13.97 Sean Hartman
8.  14.09 tJardigradHe
9.  14.34 Jscuber
10.  14.46 riz3ndrr
11.  14.49 OriginalUsername
12.  14.52 JackPfeifer
13.  15.01 milo black
14.  15.10 CubingwithChris
15.  15.49 smackbadatskewb
16.  16.15 Kerry_Creech
17.  16.29 ichcubegern
18.  16.45 asacuber
19.  16.57 jvier
20.  16.64 MrKuba600
21.  16.71 BradyCubes08
22.  16.72 cuberkid10
23.  16.93 mihnea3000
24.  17.53 Dream Cubing
25.  17.72 Torch
26.  17.80 Shadowjockey
27.  18.08 NewoMinx
28.  18.34 ARandomCuber
29.  18.46 zhata
29.  18.46 Ontricus
31.  18.69 Kylegadj
32.  19.00 abunickabhi
33.  19.09 AidanNoogie
34.  19.10 CubicOreo
35.  19.30 xpoes
36.  19.45 dollarstorecubes
37.  19.46 wuque man
38.  19.51 Manatee 10235
39.  19.63 Nicos
40.  19.75 CorwinCubes
41.  19.86 typo56
42.  19.98 2017LAMB06
43.  20.11 Clément B.
44.  20.19 BradenTheMagician
45.  20.25 ostrich001
46.  20.38 Nutybaconator
47.  20.45 Cheng
48.  20.85 MCuber
49.  21.00 Michał Krasowski
50.  21.28 Axel Lönnstedt
51.  21.68 YoAkshYo
52.  21.80 boroc226han
53.  21.92 TipsterTrickster
54.  22.01 fun at the joy
55.  22.16 Jami Viljanen
56.  22.18 Kit Clement
57.  22.20 MartinN13
58.  22.74 LoiteringCuber
59.  22.78 Trig0n
60.  22.84 1234
61.  22.90 G2013
62.  23.42 V.Kochergin
63.  23.80 xyzzy
64.  23.84 ThatLucas
65.  23.99 MattP98
66.  24.21 RandomPerson84
67.  24.26 TheKravCuber
68.  24.31 Parke187
69.  24.61 remopihel
70.  24.68 trav1
71.  24.73 cubingpatrol
72.  25.04 Henry Lipka
73.  25.09 Matthew d
74.  25.11 Dylan Swarts
75.  25.69 DGCubes
76.  26.27 brad711
77.  26.49 revaldoah
78.  26.72 Liam Wadek
79.  26.74 Glomnipotent
80.  27.62 skewby_cuber
81.  27.66 eyeball321
82.  27.88 Alea
83.  27.94 weatherman223
84.  27.97 epride17
85.  29.12 Sub1Hour
86.  29.20 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  29.37 ngmh
88.  30.18 MarixPix
89.  30.20 Bogdan
90.  31.08 Petri Krzywacki
91.  31.18 oliver sitja sichel
92.  31.41 KingCanyon
93.  32.58 tavery343
94.  32.69 swankfukinc
95.  33.35 Rollercoasterben
96.  33.70 TheCubingAddict980
97.  33.72 HooverCuber
98.  34.03 Caleb Arnette
99.  34.54 DesertWolf
100.  34.74 Koen van Aller
101.  35.44 SpiFunTastic
102.  36.04 RyanP12
103.  36.70 pizzacrust
104.  37.04 bennettstouder
105.  37.20 BraydenTheCuber
106.  37.26 InlandEmpireCuber
107.  37.81 UnknownCanvas
108.  38.67 Alpha cuber
109.  38.96 Comvat
110.  39.77 VIBE_ZT
111.  40.14 freshcuber.de
112.  41.02 qT Tp
113.  42.96 Mike Hughey
114.  46.84 Billybong378
115.  47.08 Jmuncuber
116.  52.21 One Wheel
117.  54.49 [email protected]
118.  55.64 mhcubergamer
119.  55.87 BenChristman1
120.  56.58 Thelegend12
121.  59.16 hollower147
122.  1:06.88 Jacck
123.  1:25.47 capcubeing
124.  1:36.57 DarkSavage
125.  4:01.29 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(13)
1.  28.18 tJardigradHe
2.  30.49 OriginalUsername
3.  37.57 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  39.01 V.Kochergin
5.  43.93 dollarstorecubes
6.  44.50 Sean Hartman
7.  44.94 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:33.70 ichcubegern
9.  1:51.31 One Wheel
10.  1:56.69 ThatLucas
11.  1:57.20 Parke187
12.  2:19.59 Dream Cubing
13.  4:09.27 hollower147


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  27.00 CubingwithChris
2.  41.29 fun at the joy
3.  45.41 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  47.81 ichcubegern
5.  50.47 Sean Hartman
6.  57.06 Dream Cubing
7.  1:02.15 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:05.98 Dylan Swarts
9.  1:16.12 abunickabhi
10.  1:35.53 ngmh
11.  1:58.75 qT Tp
12.  2:00.98 CaptainCuber
13.  2:57.59 BraydenTheCuber
14.  3:21.22 [email protected]
15.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  25.33 (24, 26, 26) WoowyBaby
1.  25.33 (26, 25, 25) Teh Keng Foo
3.  29.67 (26, 32, 31) irontwig


Spoiler



4.  30.33 (32, 27, 32) Jack314
5.  30.67 (32, 32, 28) Bogdan
6.  33.33 (38, 32, 30) Dream Cubing
7.  35.00 (34, 34, 37) Mike Hughey
8.  36.00 (38, 31, 39) RyuKagamine
9.  38.67 (34, 43, 39) dollarstorecubes
10.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) G2013
10.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
10.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
10.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Underwatercuber
10.  DNF (31, 30, DNF) Sean Hartman
10.  DNF (31, 31, DNS) Jacck
10.  DNF (34, 32, DNS) Jack
10.  DNF (33, DNF, 33) qT Tp
10.  DNF (54, DNS, DNS) pizzacrust
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) asacuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(66)
1.  38.77 cuberkid10
2.  39.92 jancsi02
3.  46.70 Manatee 10235
3.  46.70 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



5.  47.29 tJardigradHe
6.  48.03 Khairur Rachim
7.  49.47 OriginalUsername
8.  50.65 NewoMinx
9.  52.01 riz3ndrr
10.  52.08 Luke Garrett
11.  52.13 Cuberstache
12.  52.78 milo black
13.  53.03 Cheng
14.  53.46 Dream Cubing
15.  53.78 Dylan Swarts
16.  54.35 TipsterTrickster
17.  56.11 typo56
18.  57.35 ichcubegern
19.  57.39 abunickabhi
20.  57.87 wuque man
21.  58.66 cubingpatrol
22.  58.75 V.Kochergin
23.  59.25 zhata
24.  59.40 Michael DeLaRosa
25.  59.92 BradyCubes08
26.  1:00.29 Ontricus
27.  1:00.85 MichaelNielsen
28.  1:01.02 CubingwithChris
29.  1:01.48 Clément B.
30.  1:01.95 dollarstorecubes
31.  1:02.57 DGCubes
32.  1:02.84 RandomPerson84
33.  1:03.39 ostrich001
34.  1:03.59 boroc226han
35.  1:06.36 CubicOreo
36.  1:07.05 Sub1Hour
37.  1:07.14 Axel Lönnstedt
38.  1:09.17 MarixPix
39.  1:10.40 fun at the joy
40.  1:11.29 Rollercoasterben
41.  1:12.07 Logan
42.  1:18.66 brad711
43.  1:19.10 Parke187
44.  1:19.58 skewby_cuber
45.  1:21.58 weatherman223
46.  1:26.62 LoiteringCuber
47.  1:29.64 eyeball321
48.  1:30.08 Caleb Arnette
49.  1:30.75 CaptainCuber
50.  1:30.89 Koen van Aller
51.  1:33.11 qT Tp
52.  1:37.39 ngmh
53.  1:45.07 pizzacrust
54.  1:48.30 One Wheel
55.  1:50.84 VIBE_ZT
56.  1:58.39 [email protected]
57.  2:02.26 BenChristman1
58.  2:06.82 wearephamily1719
59.  2:07.43 markdlei
60.  2:08.06 Comvat
61.  2:14.95 BraydenTheCuber
62.  2:16.78 Aadil- ali
63.  2:17.40 mhcubergamer
64.  2:38.66 Jacck
65.  3:13.14 MatsBergsten
66.  4:35.67 hollower147


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)
1.  1:40.63 jancsi02
2.  1:48.77 cuberkid10
3.  1:51.55 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:53.57 Sean Hartman
5.  1:54.48 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:55.05 Dream Cubing
7.  1:56.02 OriginalUsername
8.  1:57.30 Manatee 10235
9.  2:00.62 ichcubegern
10.  2:08.90 Cuberstache
11.  2:12.52 NewoMinx
12.  2:15.03 wuque man
13.  2:21.77 dollarstorecubes
14.  2:22.25 CubicOreo
15.  2:24.86 Ontricus
16.  2:25.12 ostrich001
17.  2:25.47 Cheng
18.  2:25.64 BradyCubes08
19.  2:26.71 Clément B.
20.  2:27.65 V.Kochergin
21.  2:27.77 fun at the joy
22.  2:32.43 riz3ndrr
23.  2:48.27 Dylan Swarts
24.  2:54.32 Sub1Hour
25.  3:09.02 MarixPix
26.  3:10.33 abunickabhi
27.  3:14.70 brad711
28.  3:30.39 RandomPerson84
29.  3:34.36 LoiteringCuber
30.  3:37.21 weatherman223
31.  3:40.29 VIBE_ZT
32.  3:40.50 CaptainCuber
33.  3:52.55 Koen van Aller
34.  4:02.53 Parke187
35.  4:35.31 One Wheel
36.  4:54.67 ngmh
37.  5:24.21 BraydenTheCuber
38.  5:37.07 BenChristman1
39.  6:11.61 Jacck
40.  6:33.87 wearephamily1719
41.  7:33.52 MatsBergsten
42.  9:27.94 MEF227
43.  10:53.43 hollower147


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:39.11 Dream Cubing
2.  3:59.41 ichcubegern
3.  4:11.70 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:19.35 NewoMinx
5.  4:39.88 ostrich001
6.  5:06.66 abunickabhi
7.  5:40.83 Clément B.
8.  5:47.19 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:49.04 V.Kochergin
10.  6:02.93 Dylan Swarts
11.  8:34.33 One Wheel
12.  14:52.82 MatsBergsten
13.  15:09.77 ngmh
14.  DNF fun at the joy


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  5:45.62 Dream Cubing
2.  6:03.62 jancsi02
3.  7:14.04 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:19.55 OriginalUsername
5.  7:56.25 ostrich001
6.  8:44.34 Cuberstache
7.  9:10.58 dollarstorecubes
8.  9:49.34 abunickabhi
9.  9:59.35 V.Kochergin
10.  13:22.29 VIBE_ZT
11.  15:33.76 One Wheel
12.  DNF fun at the joy


*Clock*(44)
1.  5.06 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.12 ARandomCuber
3.  6.54 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  6.88 Sean Hartman
5.  7.26 MattP98
6.  8.49 cuberkid10
7.  8.71 Lennonade10
8.  8.74 Kerry_Creech
9.  8.94 Luke Garrett
10.  9.08 DesertWolf
11.  9.16 trav1
12.  9.53 BradenTheMagician
13.  9.65 typo56
14.  9.74 Torch
15.  9.96 tJardigradHe
16.  10.20 V.Kochergin
17.  10.39 NewoMinx
18.  10.47 Liam Wadek
19.  10.98 OriginalUsername
20.  11.65 revaldoah
21.  12.18 NoProblemCubing
22.  13.11 VIBE_ZT
23.  13.23 ichcubegern
24.  14.20 Michał Krasowski
25.  17.55 boroc226han
26.  18.13 Alpha cuber
27.  18.16 Jaycubes
28.  18.29 Logan
29.  18.30 Dream Cubing
30.  18.32 capcubeing
31.  18.81 brad711
32.  18.82 BradyCubes08
33.  21.86 Nutybaconator
34.  23.49 BraydenTheCuber
35.  25.08 Sub1Hour
36.  25.09 riz3ndrr
37.  26.71 Alea
38.  27.24 Koen van Aller
39.  29.83 [email protected]
40.  30.68 ngmh
41.  32.22 Henry Lipka
42.  34.21 One Wheel
43.  37.15 qT Tp
44.  DNF fun at the joy


*Megaminx*(50)
1.  42.97 AidanNoogie
2.  53.29 NewoMinx
3.  55.25 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  55.33 tJardigradHe
5.  55.37 Khairur Rachim
6.  55.42 GenTheThief
7.  59.64 cuberkid10
8.  59.88 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.65 MrKuba600
10.  1:03.45 wuque man
11.  1:05.04 Dream Cubing
12.  1:05.95 Luke Garrett
13.  1:06.05 CubicOreo
14.  1:07.94 jancsi02
15.  1:08.77 ichcubegern
16.  1:09.41 TipsterTrickster
17.  1:12.98 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:14.06 Torch
19.  1:14.15 Clément B.
20.  1:15.15 Fred Lang
21.  1:16.11 milo black
22.  1:16.35 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:19.64 Manatee 10235
24.  1:21.36 Axel Lönnstedt
25.  1:22.60 ostrich001
26.  1:25.59 tavery343
27.  1:29.69 BradyCubes08
28.  1:29.93 Keroma12
29.  1:35.17 Cuz Red
30.  1:36.96 Cooki348
31.  1:37.67 Cheng
32.  1:40.04 Sub1Hour
33.  1:46.49 abunickabhi
34.  1:51.93 Immolated-Marmoset
35.  1:52.35 fun at the joy
36.  1:55.68 SpiFunTastic
37.  1:57.54 qT Tp
38.  2:02.32 RandomPerson84
39.  2:04.22 Dylan Swarts
40.  2:10.87 VIBE_ZT
41.  2:16.48 Koen van Aller
42.  2:20.24 pizzacrust
43.  2:20.28 BraydenTheCuber
44.  2:22.89 Petri Krzywacki
45.  2:40.32 ngmh
46.  2:49.73 Alpha cuber
47.  2:54.04 One Wheel
48.  2:59.57 bennettstouder
49.  3:01.88 BenChristman1
50.  5:18.76 Thelegend12


*Pyraminx*(105)
1.  2.27 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.70 tJardigradHe
3.  2.74 Toothcraver55


Spoiler



4.  2.75 MrKuba600
5.  2.80 DGCubes
6.  2.81 Cooki348
7.  2.94 Ghost Cuber
8.  3.06 SpiFunTastic
9.  3.12 Kerry_Creech
10.  3.19 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  3.46 Ontricus
12.  3.56 MartinN13
13.  3.57 Sean Hartman
14.  3.65 NoProblemCubing
15.  3.83 Logan
16.  4.02 TipsterTrickster
17.  4.14 CubicOreo
18.  4.18 BradyCubes08
19.  4.22 CubingwithChris
19.  4.22 typo56
21.  4.26 Jami Viljanen
22.  4.33 OriginalUsername
23.  4.44 NewoMinx
23.  4.44 milo black
25.  4.56 remopihel
26.  4.59 Trig0n
27.  4.78 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.87 mihnea3000
29.  4.91 dollarstorecubes
30.  5.07 Nicos
31.  5.25 V.Kochergin
32.  5.27 cuberkid10
33.  5.41 Torch
34.  5.45 Liam Wadek
35.  5.52 ichcubegern
36.  5.54 wuque man
37.  5.83 MCuber
38.  5.87 Nutybaconator
39.  5.88 MattP98
40.  5.91 Shadowjockey
41.  5.94 Keenan Johnson
42.  6.03 Manatee 10235
43.  6.09 Parke187
44.  6.19 jancsi02
45.  6.21 trav1
46.  6.47 smackbadatskewb
47.  6.55 Luke Garrett
48.  6.64 ostrich001
49.  6.67 CaptainCuber
50.  6.72 boroc226han
51.  6.90 turtwig
52.  7.00 skewby_cuber
53.  7.01 BraydenTheCuber
54.  7.04 TheNoobCuber
55.  7.07 Dream Cubing
56.  7.11 DesertWolf
57.  7.25 VIBE_ZT
58.  7.26 BleachedTurtle
59.  7.51 RandomPerson84
60.  7.65 Sub1Hour
61.  7.66 Natanael
61.  7.66 zhata
63.  7.93 Koen van Aller
64.  8.06 Fred Lang
65.  8.08 DarkSavage
66.  8.16 Rollercoasterben
67.  8.17 Billybong378
68.  8.43 Axel Lönnstedt
69.  8.46 Immolated-Marmoset
70.  8.48 riz3ndrr
71.  8.54 fun at the joy
72.  8.60 Kit Clement
73.  8.75 Alpha cuber
74.  8.87 G2013
75.  9.05 tavery343
76.  9.10 abunickabhi
77.  9.19 Matthew d
78.  9.22 wearephamily1719
79.  9.27 ARandomCuber
80.  9.43 [email protected]
81.  9.44 eyeball321
82.  9.55 PingPongCuber
83.  9.63 Clément B.
84.  9.83 oliver sitja sichel
85.  10.19 CubiBubi
86.  10.21 Alea
87.  10.37 Comvat
88.  10.61 ngmh
89.  11.07 markdlei
90.  11.39 Henry Lipka
91.  11.45 Jmuncuber
92.  11.63 Dylan Swarts
93.  11.83 topppits
94.  11.98 YoAkshYo
95.  12.11 Jacck
96.  12.40 CodingCuber
97.  12.56 ZZ'er
98.  12.57 1234
99.  13.14 BenChristman1
100.  13.72 qT Tp
101.  13.84 Ian Pang
102.  14.82 brad711
103.  16.82 mhcubergamer
104.  17.89 Jennswans
105.  18.65 One Wheel


*Square-1*(78)
1.  7.15 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.13 jackeyguy
3.  9.10 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  10.24 thecubingwizard
5.  11.70 Shadowjockey
6.  12.21 Sean Hartman
7.  12.91 TipsterTrickster
8.  13.00 Kerry_Creech
9.  13.38 DesertWolf
10.  14.03 Sub1Hour
11.  14.14 AidanNoogie
12.  14.24 BradyCubes08
13.  14.26 MichaelNielsen
14.  14.39 BradenTheMagician
15.  14.59 typo56
16.  14.66 MrKuba600
17.  14.71 asacuber
18.  14.86 Luke Garrett
19.  15.13 cuberkid10
20.  15.28 Clément B.
21.  15.39 tJardigradHe
22.  15.42 Rollercoasterben
23.  15.60 sigalig
24.  15.73 ichcubegern
25.  15.97 Andrew_Rizo
26.  17.06 riz3ndrr
27.  17.12 CubingwithChris
28.  17.26 OriginalUsername
29.  17.34 boroc226han
30.  17.39 jancsi02
31.  17.86 parkertrager
32.  17.93 MCuber
33.  18.74 DGCubes
34.  18.97 NewoMinx
35.  19.42 trav1
36.  19.92 Torch
37.  20.12 milo black
38.  20.21 smackbadatskewb
39.  20.26 remopihel
40.  20.74 MattP98
41.  22.25 Logan
42.  23.20 Kit Clement
43.  23.43 CubicOreo
44.  23.99 turtwig
45.  24.05 VIBE_ZT
46.  24.74 cubingpatrol
47.  25.40 Keenan Johnson
48.  25.52 Trig0n
49.  25.63 TheNoobCuber
50.  26.16 Dream Cubing
51.  26.59 bennettstouder
52.  27.05 Manatee 10235
53.  27.50 Comvat
54.  28.16 abhijat
55.  28.32 NoProblemCubing
56.  28.64 Infraredlizards
57.  30.23 BraydenTheCuber
58.  31.26 weatherman223
59.  31.36 Ontricus
60.  31.87 BleachedTurtle
61.  32.32 Fred Lang
62.  32.73 fun at the joy
62.  32.73 skewby_cuber
64.  33.81 dollarstorecubes
65.  37.93 Parke187
66.  40.31 Alpha cuber
67.  41.07 PingPongCuber
68.  41.24 Alea
69.  42.17 Mike Hughey
70.  42.50 Dylan Swarts
71.  45.18 markdlei
72.  48.35 abunickabhi
73.  54.25 Koen van Aller
74.  54.73 Henry Lipka
75.  1:00.06 ngmh
76.  1:02.96 BenChristman1
77.  1:03.80 One Wheel
78.  1:24.19 Jacck


*Skewb*(97)
1.  2.75 milo black
2.  2.94 riz3ndrr
3.  3.04 Michał Krasowski


Spoiler



4.  3.21 Isaac Latta
5.  3.23 BradyCubes08
6.  3.78 tJardigradHe
7.  3.86 MichaelNielsen
8.  3.90 [email protected]
9.  3.91 MrKuba600
10.  3.95 CubingwithChris
11.  4.32 capcubeing
12.  4.53 TipsterTrickster
13.  4.62 OriginalUsername
14.  4.68 Sean Hartman
15.  4.84 NewoMinx
16.  4.85 MattP98
17.  5.06 boroc226han
18.  5.16 typo56
19.  5.19 Caleb Arnette
20.  5.30 João Vinicius
21.  5.44 CubicOreo
22.  5.61 d2polld
23.  5.70 Alpha cuber
24.  5.88 cuberkid10
25.  5.90 Trig0n
25.  5.90 cubingpatrol
27.  5.92 Luke Garrett
28.  6.07 Sub1Hour
29.  6.09 eyeball321
30.  6.20 Kerry_Creech
31.  6.24 Immolated-Marmoset
32.  6.31 dollarstorecubes
32.  6.31 VIBE_ZT
34.  6.38 BradenTheMagician
35.  6.56 Lennonade10
36.  6.60 smackbadatskewb
37.  6.68 DGCubes
38.  6.80 MCuber
39.  6.87 DesertWolf
40.  7.07 G2013
41.  7.09 Ontricus
42.  7.15 ichcubegern
43.  7.16 mhcubergamer
44.  7.18 Nutybaconator
45.  7.22 remopihel
46.  7.25 V.Kochergin
46.  7.25 Logan
48.  7.26 turtwig
49.  7.46 trav1
50.  7.49 skewby_cuber
50.  7.49 brad711
52.  7.57 BleachedTurtle
53.  7.60 Parke187
54.  7.72 Kit Clement
55.  7.82 Rollercoasterben
56.  7.83 Dream Cubing
57.  7.85 pizzacrust
58.  8.10 Axel Lönnstedt
59.  8.13 Manatee 10235
60.  8.25 Billybong378
61.  8.29 SpiFunTastic
62.  8.33 Alea
63.  8.41 fun at the joy
64.  8.46 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  8.65 SkateboardSam
66.  9.06 ARandomCuber
67.  9.30 Angry_Mob
68.  9.34 Fred Lang
69.  9.54 Comvat
70.  9.74 wuque man
71.  9.76 Dylan Swarts
71.  9.76 Koen van Aller
73.  9.93 Torch
74.  10.01 Henry Lipka
75.  10.23 jancsi02
76.  10.26 TheKravCuber
76.  10.26 ngmh
78.  11.09 abunickabhi
79.  11.44 CaptainCuber
80.  11.58 topppits
81.  11.84 Matthew d
82.  11.97 Liam Wadek
83.  12.07 wearephamily1719
84.  12.77 ZZ'er
85.  12.95 oliver sitja sichel
86.  12.97 PingPongCuber
87.  14.14 qT Tp
88.  14.81 RandomPerson84
89.  14.94 1234
90.  15.39 BraydenTheCuber
91.  16.53 Mike Hughey
92.  17.39 [email protected]
93.  18.06 BenChristman1
94.  21.40 DarkSavage
95.  27.74 Jacck
96.  44.23 One Wheel
97.  58.78 gangsta_gingerdoggo


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  28.75 ichcubegern
2.  28.84 DGCubes
3.  31.08 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  31.85 BradyCubes08
5.  34.94 Dream Cubing
6.  36.56 trav1
7.  38.48 dollarstorecubes
8.  39.89 Manatee 10235
9.  45.72 TheNoobCuber
10.  48.34 TipsterTrickster
11.  48.35 abunickabhi
12.  1:07.20 [email protected]
13.  1:11.58 BraydenTheCuber
14.  1:13.28 Alea
15.  1:17.20 Alpha cuber
16.  1:36.38 Jaycubes


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  3:37.89 cuberkid10
2.  3:50.21 Sean Hartman
3.  3:59.94 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:05.91 jancsi02
5.  4:14.49 OriginalUsername
6.  4:20.72 Dream Cubing
7.  4:31.01 TipsterTrickster
8.  4:52.77 ichcubegern
9.  4:58.76 BradyCubes08
10.  5:15.56 Clément B.
11.  5:23.01 dollarstorecubes
12.  5:24.83 BradenTheMagician
13.  5:30.28 Ontricus
14.  6:14.77 fun at the joy
15.  6:18.10 cubingpatrol
16.  6:20.53 riz3ndrr
17.  6:45.35 Cheng
18.  8:16.43 VIBE_ZT
19.  9:22.28 RyuKagamine
20.  9:37.31 BraydenTheCuber
21.  9:58.29 PingPongCuber
22.  10:34.08 ngmh
23.  11:11.60 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(25)
1.  8.11 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.25 milo black
3.  8.68 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  8.80 Trig0n
5.  9.84 BradyCubes08
6.  11.03 2017LAMB06
7.  12.78 DGCubes
8.  14.72 ichcubegern
9.  15.10 cuberkid10
10.  16.00 Kit Clement
11.  16.60 BradenTheMagician
12.  17.54 VIBE_ZT
13.  17.58 OriginalUsername
14.  18.03 Natanael
15.  19.96 PingPongCuber
16.  21.96 abunickabhi
17.  22.11 Jaycubes
18.  22.22 oliver sitja sichel
19.  23.43 Clément B.
20.  25.42 Dream Cubing
21.  37.42 ngmh
22.  38.72 Alea
23.  40.03 BraydenTheCuber
24.  41.86 Koen van Aller
25.  49.23 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  25.27 Ontricus
2.  36.20 Natanael
3.  36.80 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  39.30 DGCubes
5.  43.64 abunickabhi
6.  48.23 BleachedTurtle
7.  54.86 Kit Clement
8.  1:04.00 dollarstorecubes
9.  1:24.40 Dream Cubing
10.  1:40.26 Jacck
11.  DNF Zeke Mackay



*Contest results*(218)
1.  1386 Sean Hartman
2.  1263 OriginalUsername
3.  1184 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1131 Dream Cubing
5.  1123 ichcubegern
6.  1081 jancsi02
7.  1056 TipsterTrickster
8.  1045 tJardigradHe
9.  1040 NewoMinx
10.  1039 BradyCubes08
11.  1016 dollarstorecubes
12.  1005 milo black
13.  980 Luke Garrett
14.  921 Khairur Rachim
15.  920 Manatee 10235
16.  917 riz3ndrr
17.  911 Ontricus
18.  869 wuque man
19.  865 MrKuba600
20.  857 CubicOreo
21.  856 Clément B.
22.  837 Torch
23.  818 Kerry_Creech
24.  815 typo56
25.  814 CubingwithChris
26.  806 DGCubes
27.  794 BradenTheMagician
28.  792 boroc226han
29.  788 MichaelNielsen
30.  784 abunickabhi
31.  738 fun at the joy
31.  738 Shadowjockey
33.  724 G2013
34.  697 V.Kochergin
34.  697 Jscuber
36.  696 Sub1Hour
37.  673 smackbadatskewb
38.  662 Michał Krasowski
39.  659 Nutybaconator
40.  655 JackPfeifer
41.  648 Logan
42.  645 AidanNoogie
43.  644 Dylan Swarts
44.  642 cubingpatrol
45.  639 asacuber
46.  629 MattP98
47.  627 trav1
48.  599 ostrich001
49.  580 remopihel
50.  559 Trig0n
51.  539 Nicos
52.  534 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  513 Axel Lönnstedt
54.  512 MCuber
55.  509 Fred Lang
56.  506 Lennonade10
57.  495 zhata
58.  486 ARandomCuber
59.  485 mihnea3000
60.  484 VIBE_ZT
61.  475 Rollercoasterben
61.  475 Liam Wadek
63.  469 Kit Clement
64.  461 skewby_cuber
64.  461 Cuber2113
66.  457 Henry Lipka
67.  449 [email protected]
68.  447 Jami Viljanen
69.  446 1234
69.  446 turtwig
71.  445 jvier
72.  444 RandomPerson84
72.  444 Varun Mohanraj
74.  439 Parke187
75.  425 Michael DeLaRosa
76.  406 2017LAMB06
77.  399 jackeyguy
78.  396 ExultantCarn
79.  395 eyeball321
80.  393 SpiFunTastic
81.  391 NoProblemCubing
82.  388 BraydenTheCuber
83.  387 Cheng
84.  386 brad711
85.  381 Kylegadj
86.  378 Keenan Johnson
87.  377 DesertWolf
87.  377 weatherman223
89.  375 thecubingwizard
89.  375 Koen van Aller
91.  364 Alpha cuber
92.  353 Natanael
93.  352 Sameer Aggarwal
94.  342 Andrew_Rizo
95.  340 d2polld
96.  336 parkertrager
96.  336 JoXCuber
98.  335 BleachedTurtle
99.  326 MartinN13
100.  323 dat1asiandude
101.  319 abhijat
102.  317 MarixPix
103.  313 Angry_Mob
104.  311 Alea
105.  296 ngmh
106.  288 jake.levine
106.  288 CorwinCubes
108.  280 Matthew d
108.  280 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  277 xpoes
111.  276 Glomnipotent
112.  275 Toothcraver55
113.  273 swankfukinc
114.  271 TheNoobCuber
115.  270 qT Tp
116.  261 xyzzy
117.  256 RapsinSix
118.  254 ThatLucas
118.  254 pizzacrust
120.  253 tavery343
121.  250 LoiteringCuber
122.  246 CaptainCuber
123.  233 Billybong378
124.  231 Caleb Arnette
125.  229 bennettstouder
126.  228 20luky3
127.  225 oliver sitja sichel
127.  225 VJW
129.  220 topppits
130.  219 Cooki348
131.  217 GenTheThief
132.  215 MatsBergsten
133.  211 Ian Pang
133.  211 PingPongCuber
135.  210 buzzteam4
136.  198 Zeke Mackay
137.  197 sigalig
138.  196 One Wheel
139.  192 Comvat
139.  192 Keroma12
141.  191 João Vinicius
142.  187 YoAkshYo
143.  180 Mike Hughey
144.  179 TheKravCuber
145.  172 Jmuncuber
146.  171 Jacck
147.  170 revaldoah
148.  168 Cuberstache
149.  167 Underwatercuber
150.  163 TheCubingAddict980
150.  163 Petri Krzywacki
152.  162 [email protected]
153.  161 hollower147
154.  160 Deadloxz
155.  158 Coinman_
155.  158 mhcubergamer
155.  158 Legomanz
158.  153 wearephamily1719
159.  152 BenChristman1
160.  146 Cuz Red
161.  140 SkateboardSam
162.  138 capcubeing
162.  138 John Benwell
164.  137 Ghost Cuber
165.  130 Bogdan
166.  128 Infraredlizards
167.  127 colegemuth
168.  126 KingCanyon
169.  123 thatkid
170.  117 HooverCuber
171.  116 epride17
172.  114 Thelegend12
172.  114 markdlei
172.  114 Aadil- ali
175.  112 JakeKlassen
175.  112 ican97
177.  109 RyanP12
178.  102 speedcube.insta
179.  101 Jaycubes
180.  98 DarkSavage
181.  96 Isaac Latta
182.  91 UnknownCanvas
183.  85 Yeeting Cuber
184.  75 SpeedCubeReview
185.  74 InlandEmpireCuber
186.  72 ZZ'er
187.  70 Pratyush Manas
187.  70 isaac23
189.  65 [email protected]
190.  64 sporteisvogel
191.  59 Lvl9001Wizard
192.  51 freshcuber.de
192.  51 CubiBubi
194.  43 jakgun0130
194.  43 Professor Cubic-Cuber
196.  42 martito101
197.  39 M O
197.  39 gangsta_gingerdoggo
199.  38 daniel678
200.  34 CodingCuber
201.  32 MarkA64
202.  31 RyuKagamine
203.  29 WoowyBaby
204.  28 Teh Keng Foo
205.  27 irontwig
206.  26 Jack314
207.  24 PetrusQuber
208.  21 Nathanael Robertson
209.  18 Theo Leinad
209.  18 TheodorNordstrand
211.  16 elimescube
212.  14 Jack
213.  11 leudcfa
213.  11 MEF227
215.  7 Mikikajek
215.  7 Jennswans
217.  5 TJSteel
218.  4 Greycube


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

218 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 50.

That means our winner this week is *Trig0n!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

